# Bread



## rdknb (Jul 29, 2022)

This sourdough bread is the best.  Makes great french toast and is so good with just butter or jam.  The recipes I used is from Piney, I believe.  I got it many years ago and is my most requested bread.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tbern (Jul 29, 2022)

looks delicious!!  nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2022)

Would you post the recipe?
It sure looks good!
Al


----------



## rdknb (Jul 29, 2022)

I will post reciepe tomorrow morning


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 30, 2022)

If it makes great French toast I bet it will make great grilled cheese, too. Nice work.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2022)

Looks like bread from the old Friendship Bread Starter and does make the best french toast ever.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2022)

rdknb said:


> I will post reciepe tomorrow morning


Does this look like it:

1/2-cup sugar
1 cup Starter
1/2-cup oil
1-1/2 cups warm water
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
6 cups Bread Flour

1. Mix all ingredients in large glass or plastic bowl (use whatever you have). Dough should be fairly stiff.

2. Grease another very large bowl. Put dough in and turn over to put oiled side up.

3. Cover with plastic wrap and let set at room temperature overnight. Punch down dough and knead a few times. Divide dough into 2 equal parts. Knead each part on a floured board about 10 times. Place each portion in greased glass loaf pan (spraying pans lightly with cooking spray works well). Stretch dough over bottom of pan. Brush top of loaves with oil. Cover with plastic wrap or bag. Let rise at room temperature until dough bulges slightly above tops of loaf pans.

4. Bake at 350F for 25 minutes, or until loaf golden brown all over.

5. Remove from pans, brush with butter and cool on racks.


*This how you make the starter:*

1 pkg. Active Dry yeast (2-1/4 teaspoons or about 7g)
1-1/2 cups warm water
3/4 cup sugar
3 tablespoons instant potato flakes

Use a plastic container with several air slits in lid. Mix yeast with 1/2 cup of the warm water. Combine sugar, remaining 1 cup of warm water, and potato flakes. Stir. Add yeast mixture, stirring again. Let mixture stand all day. Refrigerate that night.


FEEDING STARTER

After 3-7 days, remove from refrigerator and feed with the following:

3/4 cup sugar
3 Tablespoons Instant Potatoes
1 cup warm water

Mix well with wooden or plastic spoon. Let stand out of refrigerator 8-12 hrs. (Does not rise, only bubbles.) Take out 1 cup to make bread and return remainder to refrigerator 3-7 days and feed again. (If not making bread after feeding discard 1 cup or give to a friend).


----------



## rdknb (Jul 30, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Would you post the recipe?
> It sure looks good!
> Al


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups luke warm water
2 1/2 cups bread flour

In warm bowl place starter and water. Stir till well combined
Add flour 1/2 cup at a time.
Cover with plastic wrap and set on warm place till morning.

6 cups bread flour
1 TB honey
2 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water
1/2 cup dry milk
2 TB butter, melted

1 egg
1 TB water

Put 1 cup starter back in orginal container.
To bowl add 1 cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Mix well.
Add flour 1/2 cup at a time till it pulls from sides of bowl, about 3 cups.
Flour cutting board and dump dough, continue to knead and work in morenflour till smooth and elastic.
Put in well oiled bowl, cover with warm damp cloth.  Place in warm place for at least 2 hours. Untill doubled.
Punch down, cover and let rise another hour.
Dump on floured board and divide onto 1 balls.
Shape into loafs amd place in oiled loaf pans, cover with towel am let rise 1 more time.  45 to 60 mins.
Put small slit into top of loaf and brush on combined egg and water mixture.
Bake in a 375 oven for 35 to 45 mins.  I find 45 best for me.

Remove from oven and take out of pans.  Let sit till cooled.

I got this recipe from a member here years ago. I believe it was Piney, but not sure, I may have tweaked it a tad for me.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 30, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Does this look like it:
> 
> 1/2-cup sugar
> 1 cup Starter
> ...


Close, I posted mine


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 31, 2022)

rdknb said:


> 1 cup sourdough starter


Is that a regular sourdough starter that is made with half flour and half water or the one that is more liquid made with sugar?

I have never seen that one.  Going to have to give a try.  Thanks


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 31, 2022)

Fantastic looking!


----------



## tbern (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the recipes!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Is that a regular sourdough starter that is made with half flour and half water or the one that is more liquid made with sugar?
> 
> I have never seen that one.  Going to have to give a try.  Thanks


Flour and water.  I made this starter using a king author recipe from internet.  Feed it every day type of thing.

My wife loves this bread and requests it often.


----------



## Pined (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks for the recipes guys! I try to lose weight now but sometimes I have cheat days so I can bake this awesome bread for french toast. By the way, check out this website https://betterme.world/articles/how-to-get-skinny-fast/ if you want to get in shape too. I found plenty of helpful tips there so take note.


----------

